
Payroll on Auto Pilot, done in 0 seconds - londont
https://zenpayroll.com/blog/payroll-on-auto-pilot/
======
cypher543
I hope those image macros were intended to be cringe-inducing. Because they
are.

~~~
rafe33
Yes, and on top of that, you want a payroll service brand to speak to its
professionalism and reliability. Not edgy "hipness" (especially if you are
failing hard at that aspect).

~~~
joshuareeves
I want to re-assure you that we take our responsibility very seriously.
Payroll is a business critical task and we're committed to taking care of all
payroll tax calculations, payments, compliance documents and filings for our
customers. We have people on our team with 30+ years of experience in payroll
compliance at ADP, Paychex and Intuit, and we've securely processed tens of
millions of dollars in payroll. Our focus is on bringing the power of modern
software to this industry and re-thinking the UX, workflows, automation, etc.
while maintaining the security and stability you expect from a payroll
product. If you have any questions or feedback, please feel free to send me a
note at josh AT zenpayroll DOT com.

------
anmol
I've been eagerly waiting to use this, but apparently it only works with CA
employees.. :(

~~~
nickgervasi
My name is Nick and I work at ZenPayroll. Sorry for the delay - we'll be
starting our multi-state rollout next month for a few states with many more to
follow afterwards.

------
shravan
I love this - now I can just set it and forget it. We're customers of
ZenPayroll and they've been top notch with everything they've rolled out.

------
toomuchtodo
So, yeah, Zenpayroll is awesome but the rollout is taking forever.

Disclaimer: I'm in Illinois.

~~~
joshuareeves
We really appreciate your interest! I'm the CEO of ZenPayroll and I want to
re-assure you that adding additional States is a top priority for us. We'll be
launching support for Texas and Florida next month, with several additional
States added each month thereafter. -Josh P.S. Make sure you sign-up at
www.zenpayroll.com and we'll notify you when we're available in your State.

------
gluecode
Current response from link:

Bad Gateway

The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server. Apache
Server at zenpayroll.com Port 443

------
imperialWicket
Somewhat unrelated rant:

I'm liking zenpayroll so far, but going to a payroll site (even the blog) and
getting mixed https/http content raises flags for me.

If the blog doesn't need to be SSL, don't use SSL. If you want the blog to use
SSL (it's redirecting), make sure all your external resources are too.

~~~
londont
Thanks for letting us know! fixed :)

~~~
imperialWicket
I saw this a little late, but: Awesome.

------
fnayr
Zenpayroll is great. I just wish they didn't send me 6 or 7 emails within a 3
day period during the initial signup process reminding me to sign some
documents (I hadn't spoken to my other founder to get his okay to use to use
the site for our company yet).

------
zensavona
Any plans for other countries in the near future?

Disclaimer: I live in Australia and my Real Name is Zen

~~~
londont
Hi Zen (love your name!), we're planning to start expanding internationally
next year (after we're US-wide). Please sign up at:
<https://zenpayroll.com/international>.

~~~
zensavona
Will do, thanks!

------
benjah
Looking forward to more coverage as well. These guys have a better solution
than anyone else out there.

